# ATX - mit Zukunft?



## NerdFlanders (22. Juni 2015)

Der Verkauf klassischer Desktop PCs geht von Jahr zu Jahr zurück, Intel zeigt mit dem Compute Stick was schon heute möglich ist, und selbst bei klassischen Gaming PCs ist der aktuelle Trend Verkleinerung.

Wie lange glaubt ihr dass es den klassischen ATX Formfaktor dann überhaupt noch gibt, sprich Mainboards etc dafür entwickelt werden?

Persönlich halte ich 10 Jahre, vl sogar etwas weniger für realistisch, danach womöglich noch als Enthusiasten Nische, wie es heute E-ATX ist.


----------



## Superwip (22. Juni 2015)

Definitiv noch unabsehbar lange.

ATX wird genau dann benötigt wenn man so viele Erweiterungskarten hat das man nicht mit einem kleineren MB auskommt. Aber wieso sollte es dafür irgendwann keinen Markt mehr geben? Ich denke auch das ATX in den nächsten Jahren weiter an Bedeutung verlieren wird aber aussterben? Das sehe ich nicht.

Das Ende von ATX könnten eventuell eines Tages neuartige und insbesondere optische Interconnects einleuten über die zukünftige Erweiterungskarten angebunden werden könnten.


----------



## MisterBombastic (22. Juni 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus,  dass mATX groß im Kommen ist.
Eine DualSlot-Grafikkarte sowie eine Soundkarte passt da ja immer drauf, auch zwei Grafikkarten gehen.
Wobei die Größe der Gehäuse da trotzdem kaum sinkt.
<-- Kompletter Gaming-PC mit 13,5l


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2015)

Könnte schon sein das mit der VR-Technik PCs wieder mehr ins Wohnzimmer einzug halten. Da werden dann wohl auch eher kleinere Formfaktoren als ATX von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe noch nie ein ATX Board gebraucht aber hatte aus Kostengründen auch schon welche drin. Bei meinem neuen PC den ich in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten plane zu bauen, wird es höchstens mATX werden evtl. reicht auch mITX weil so kann ich Platz sparen und muss nicht den grossen PC Tisch aufbauen, werde wohl einen kleineren Tisch für den PC dann benutzen.
ATX wird es immer weniger geben, weil SoC immer mehr im kommen ist und so auch auf den Boards Platz gespart wird was besonders bei den Office-PCs Sinn macht und auch der grösste Teil der Kundschaft nutzt Office-PCs.


----------



## S!lent dob (22. Juni 2015)

Mein Board ist fast vollbelegt, weniger als ATX geht gar nicht 

Bigfoot Killer
7850
-
Soundkarte
Würde ich den Slot direkt unter der Graka auch noch vollpacken bekäm ich thermische Probleme


----------



## Kinguin (22. Juni 2015)

ATX ? Darauf setze ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Habe mir letztes Jahr das Fractal Arc Mini geholt (Micro ATX Tower ),und selbst das ist mir mittlerweile zu groß.

Ich werde wohl irgendwann auf MiniITX wechseln,sieht am TV auch besser aus.
Klar ist man natürlich nochmal etwas mehr eingeschränkt,,aber es geht durchaus.
Eine große Kiste kommt mir daher nicht mehr ins Haus,ich warte allerdings noch auf mehr Gehäuseauswahl(finde die meisten zu hässlich bzw sagen mir Cubes nicht so sehr zu).
Das neue Fractal Design Node 202 könnte vllt was für mich sein.
Und mal schauen,was sich so noch auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt tut,aktuell habe ich kein Verlangen irgendwo zuzuschlagen.
Kann aber verstehen ,wenn Leute auch weiterhin noch auf ATX setzen,das bleibt auf jeden Fall erhalten.

PS: wobei Formfaktor natürlich so eine Sache ist,wichtiger sind Gehäuse Maße.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe für ATX eher noch kein Ende da es immer Leute geben wird die den Platz brauchen oder wollen. Sicherlich werden ITX und µ ATX im gewissen Rahmen mehr Zulauf bekommen aber das wird sicherlich nicht reichen um den Standard zu verdrängen.


----------



## Azzteredon (22. Juni 2015)

Also mATX seh ich groß im kommen. Bei mITX siehts denke ich noch so aus das wirklich die Erweiterbarkeit nicht die beste ist. Soka, Multi-GPU, PCIe-SSDs usw. 

Das hindert zumindest mich daran ein mITX system aufzubauen. Aber jedem das seine


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2015)

> Also mATX seh ich groß im kommen. Bei mITX siehts denke ich noch so aus das wirklich die Erweiterbarkeit nicht die beste ist. Soka, Multi-GPU, PCIe-SSDs usw.


µ ATX ist ja auch kein Platzwunder was Erweiterungen angeht und gute Boards sind auch nicht unbedingt besser / günstiger, bei mir bleibt der Hauptrechner einfach Oldschool


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juni 2015)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Also mATX seh ich groß im kommen. Bei mITX siehts denke ich noch so aus das wirklich die Erweiterbarkeit nicht die beste ist. Soka, Multi-GPU, PCIe-SSDs usw.
> 
> Das hindert zumindest mich daran ein mITX system aufzubauen. Aber jedem das seine



Es gibt auch mITX Boards mit mSATA Anschlüssen, die sind so schnell wie normale SSDs aber deutlich kleiner, der Preis ist da leider auch nicht der beste, aber das kann sich noch ändern. Mir würde mITX reichen auf dem PCIe Steckplatz würde ich entweder eine Soundkarte verbauen oder eine PCIe SSD die 256 oder 512GB hätte, dann ist da locker Platz für alles.


----------



## Azzteredon (23. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch mITX Boards mit mSATA Anschlüssen, die sind so schnell wie normale SSDs aber deutlich kleiner, der Preis ist da leider auch nicht der beste, aber das kann sich noch ändern. Mir würde mITX reichen auf dem PCIe Steckplatz würde ich entweder eine Soundkarte verbauen oder eine PCIe SSD die 256 oder 512GB hätte, dann ist da locker Platz für alles.


Hier hast du aber wieder das Problem mit der Grafikkarte. Ich brauch einfach ne Grafikkarte im Rechner. Allerdings möchte ich auch auf die Soundkarte nicht verzichten, da mein Rechner an einem Denon Verstärker mit 2 Mivoc SB25JM hängt, und mich der Onboard Sound einfach nur nervt. Bei den Komplett-Soundsets würde es mich auch nicht stören, aber bei "hochwertigen" Lautsprechern reicht der einfach nicht. 

 Und auf mSata gehe ich nicht ein. MSata ist meiner Meinung nach schon vom M2 abgelöst. Die sind schneller, annähernd so günstig und vor allem Zukunftssicher. 

Außerdem finde ich größere Mainboards auch auf Grund der Mainboard Kühlung bei OC besser als ITX. Und was das Design angeht finde ich die ATX-Modelle auch ansprechender. Bei den mITX hat man schnell einen Kabelsalat, wenn sämtliche USB und Audio-Header verkabelt werden. 

Also für einen Gamingrechner ist mITX *meiner Meinung* nach nichts


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juni 2015)

Azzteredon schrieb:


> Hier hast du aber wieder das Problem mit der Grafikkarte. Ich brauch einfach ne Grafikkarte im Rechner. Allerdings möchte ich auch auf die Soundkarte nicht verzichten, da mein Rechner an einem Denon Verstärker mit 2 Mivoc SB25JM hängt, und mich der Onboard Sound einfach nur nervt. Bei den Komplett-Soundsets würde es mich auch nicht stören, aber bei "hochwertigen" Lautsprechern reicht der einfach nicht.
> 
> Und auf mSata gehe ich nicht ein. MSata ist meiner Meinung nach schon vom M2 abgelöst. Die sind schneller, annähernd so günstig und vor allem Zukunftssicher.
> 
> ...



Jeder hat einen unterschiedlichen PC und unterschiedliche Verwendungszwecke für die Hardware, für dich lohnt sich ein mATX oder ATX Board bei mehreren Erweiterungskarten. Aber bei etwas liegt du seeeehr falsch, M2 ist nicht annähernd so günstig wie eine mSATA SSD, sondern doppelt so teuer.  Es gibt auch M2 SATA aber der macht keinen Sinn weil er mehr Platz braucht als die mSATA SSD aber nicht schneller ist.  Hier mal ein Vergleich zwischen einer mSATA SSD mit 256GB für rund 100€ und für ungefähr den selbgen Preis eine M2 PCIe SSD aber nur mit 128GB, ich habe die günstigste M2 SSD genommen und du siehst es gibt einen beachtlichen Preisunterschied.


----------



## Azzteredon (23. Juni 2015)

Ja gut  dann lass M2 viel mehr kosten. Aber ich wurde trotzdem nicht auf mSata setzten wenn ich M2 haben kann  

Aber ja, das Format hängt halt vom Verwendungszweck ab. Wem Onboard Sound genügt, oder eine externe Soka hat der kommt mit mITX whs auch klar. Ich hab ja gesagt, für mich selbst wärs nix


----------

